# Which cleaning software is the best?



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 11, 2013)

I want a software that can delete EVERY junk item from my PC. Though uninstalled, some files and registry entries of the uninstalled software still remains. I have ccleaner and advanced system optimizer but found that they're incapable of deleting them. One more thing, I also want to update ALL of my drivers. So, I want an effective software that can do it all. Please recommend me the best, I don't want to have a software that rather increases my problem.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 11, 2013)

Well Ccleaner is pretty damn good for what it clears. You also want to go with Ghostbuster to clean old registry entries and devices no longer being used.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 11, 2013)

iobit makes a good uninstaller.

They have what you want.

http://www.iobit.com/


----------



## Frick (Oct 11, 2013)

Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> Please recommend me the best, I don't want to have a software that rather increases my problem.



This is a bit of a problem, because every program is capable of fudging things up. I've seen Ccleaner do it a couple of times.

As for updating drivers, Windows Update does that sort of thing these days, but there you don't have to update all the drivers all the time. If you have a new GPU it's good to keep those drivers updated, but otherwise there is rarely any benefit from it.


----------



## rhino (Oct 13, 2013)

I've used CCleaner since the dawn of my computer literacy without any obvious flaws.
One can select what it cleans which avoids frustration i.e. Assuming you don't need to worry about somebody checking your browser history you can leave it or select it and it doesn't touch the passwords either.
I believe it's a good one touch solution for cleaning up after yourself if your not the only one using your PC. I also believe that it can nip certain malware in the bud which might sneak into the temporary dumps. I usually run it the second I see any anomalies in my UI. 
Unless one really knows what one is doing it recommended not to venture beyond default settings (apart from unselecting). Maybe that's why I've never had an issue.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 14, 2013)

*But it is still unresolved*

I didn't find the answer of my main question. Which cleaning software should I use to COMPLETELY uninstall any of my installed softwares? Oh, and this time, don't beat about the bush, I too know that ccleaner is good but it doesn't delete every junk items of my uninstalled softwares. So, this time, recommend me a software that is worthy of download.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 14, 2013)

Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> I didn't find the answer of my main question. Which cleaning software should I use to COMPLETELY uninstall any of my installed softwares? Oh, and this time, don't beat about the bush, I too know that ccleaner is good but it doesn't delete every junk items of my uninstalled softwares. So, this time, recommend me a software that is worthy of download.



that is a really great way to get information you are looking for


----------



## erocker (Oct 14, 2013)

I know of no softwares that will do what you want. 

If an when I'm in your situation, I make backups and reinstall the O/S.

Best of luck.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 14, 2013)

You want a cleaner that cleans out everything... files, junk, reg entries, leftovers... in all my years of being... I ain't seen one that does it all and is 100% safe or true in it's goal.

Iobit Uninstaller does a good job of uninstalling files and cleaning up.
Version 2 or version 3 beta

Comodo PC TuneUp is, also, good; but, it can be overly rambunctious.

Goodluck finding a complete solution.
And, be sure to back up; 'cause they may hose your system.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 14, 2013)

One and only solution............Format and reinstall OS. Most cleaners can mess things up more than they can be beneficial.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 14, 2013)

Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> I didn't find the answer of my main question. Which cleaning software should I use to COMPLETELY uninstall any of my installed softwares? Oh, and this time, don't beat about the bush, I too know that ccleaner is good but it doesn't delete every junk items of my uninstalled softwares. So, this time, recommend me a software that is worthy of download.





Easy Rhino said:


> that is a really great way to get information you are looking for



Get rid of your disk if you are in doubt about leaving something on it...  Don't blame others for not giving you good free advice.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 14, 2013)

erocker said:


> I know of no softwares that will do what you want.
> 
> If an when I'm in your situation, I make backups and reinstall the O/S.
> 
> Best of luck.



Yeah set the PC how you want it with main stuff he wanted installed and use clone software..


----------



## Strontium_dog (Oct 14, 2013)

Try http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Uninstallers/Revo-Uninstaller.shtml Revo Uninstaller achieves a total cleanup operation of all the software remnants. The steps it performs are the following: detects all the applications installed on your system, allowing you to choose the one to be removed; then, it offers users three uninstallation methods: Safe (very fast), Moderate (searches in the most common places for leftovers) and Advanced (the scan is thorough, but takes longer).


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 15, 2013)

*One more thing...*

How does Iolo's system mechanic stand out against Iobit's advanced system care? Please rate them in both stars and marks out of 10.

Here are the things you should ignore:
-Complicacy of detail
-Price
-Windows 8.1 compatibility (but not significantly windows 8 compatibility)


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 15, 2013)

???? There are people that will make this kind of test but they are paid.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 15, 2013)

Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> How does Iolo's system mechanic stand out against Iobit's advanced system care? Please rate them in both stars and marks out of 10.
> 
> Here are the things you should ignore:
> -Complicacy of detail
> ...



No one here is going to know that or care. Thats something you should be researching yourself by reading review articles. 

Should just reinstall your OS, or just leave it alone, unless those little bits of software are effecting your productivity on your system directly. Dont be so OCD about it.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 15, 2013)

Format is the only true cleaner


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 15, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Format is the only true cleaner


Discussion closed.


----------



## erixx (Oct 16, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Format is the only true cleaner



Well ASUS has it's unofficial "Asus Cleaner" (ROG forums) because Uninstall doesn't clean correctly their shitty motherboard software and services. 

One thing is "remainings" that do not do anything in folders or registry. A very diferent thing is stuff loading when you start your wonderful PC when you already uninstalled it. 

Outsourcing to Asia, is and will be a huge quality problem. Well, German MIRO also was a pain in the ass with their ridiculous TV-card software back in the nineties. Ignorant people still blame Bill Gates for all BSOD's.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 17, 2013)

*You don't get it..*

I don't mean 'free' by the word "price", I mean you don't need to care about price issues, e.g. high or low price.

And the word "ignore" means you shouldn't take those things to account.

Hope you'll understand.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2013)

????. Wrong place for your insults. There are, I'm sure, place where you can freely insult other people. Several people has offered you their best advice. If you feel that you didn't get a good answer it is either because your question was poorly formulated in the first (second and third) case or that you are here surely for the purpose of pissing people off. Do you want me to contact a mood or do you stand down?


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 17, 2013)

*Which one is better?*

Which one is better?
-PC Cleaner Pro
-System Mechanic Pro
-Advanced System Care 7
-PC Reviver (upcoming)

Oh, one more thing, when do you think that PC Reviver will come?


----------



## Frick (Oct 17, 2013)

What about your other thread?


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 18, 2013)

I abandoned it, it seemed to be too crowded up with replies. Besides, I guess, new thread will attract others other than those already replied my thread. However, I wouldn't mind if they do reply here (again!).


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 18, 2013)

Dont make multiple threads of the same question. Now its just spamming.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 18, 2013)

ccleaner. 

/thread.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 18, 2013)

ccleaner /thread.


----------



## Deleted member 138597 (Oct 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Dont make multiple threads of the same question. Now its just spamming.



Okay, thanks for the info. I'll take care about that in future.


----------



## markaflias (Dec 12, 2013)

I  use a mix of glary utilities , atfcleaner ,ccleaner and adwcleaner. Yes , 4 programs but it works fine.


----------



## Eroticus (Dec 12, 2013)

Manual : CCleaner
Auto : Iobit 7 Pro


----------



## Go To Sleep (Dec 12, 2013)

I use WinUtilities Pro.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 12, 2013)

hands down!

http://www.mycleanpc.com/


----------



## Jimmy6 (Dec 16, 2013)

I prefer using Oshi cleaner as it has a simple interface. after cleaning my system work much better. Also it's free.


----------



## qubit (Dec 16, 2013)

Shamonto Hasan Easha said:


> *But it is still unresolved*
> 
> I didn't find the answer of my main question. Which cleaning software should I use to COMPLETELY uninstall any of my installed softwares? *Oh, and this time, don't beat about the bush*, I too know that ccleaner is good but it doesn't delete every junk items of my uninstalled softwares. *So, this time, recommend me a software that is worthy of download.*


Demanding and rude. This makes me _so_ want to help you.


----------

